# Slight Upgrade from the Classic...



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

A good deal popped up near me for a used ECM Barista and couldn't turn it down! A deep clean, new gasket and shower screen later it's now good as new!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Compak K10 and Rancilio Silvia Pro. Quite happy. When Arco arrives have to make room. Planning to mod the Mazzer with Daniel Wong kit and already ordered Red Speed Lucidate burrs.
And the Moccamaster sitting quietly.


----------

